# Kalender Termine Eintragen



## ProGamingx2 (24. März 2008)

Hallo ich möchte gerne wissen wie man im Kalender bei VB6 Termine eintragen kann
Und eventuell der sich dann auch aktualisiert

Bitte um Antwort

HaNsI189

edit:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In VB6 kann man einen Kalender in die Form einbauen
Und da möchte ich Termine einbinden die ich z.B mit hilfe einer Datenbank ändern kann


----------



## Alex F. (25. März 2008)

In welchem Kalender ? Outlook ?
Eine etwas detailiertere Beschreibung wäre schon gut!
Grüsse bb


----------



## ProGamingx2 (25. März 2008)

In VB6 kann man einen Kalender in die Form einbauen
Und da möchte ich Termine einbinden die ich z.B mit hilfe einer Datenbank ändern kann


----------



## ronaldh (25. März 2008)

Das kannst Du Dir nur selbst programmieren. Das heißt Du müsstest in Deiner Datenbank ein Datumsfeld haben, wenn jemand dann auf den betreffenden Tag klickt, suchst Du in der Datenbank, ob unter dem Datum Termine gespeichert sind, und lädst diese dann.

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## ANI (27. März 2008)

wie schon ronaldh sagte, liefert das Kalender-OCX nur beim Klicken den 'TAG' oder Datum  zurück. Beim 'Kalender1_Click' Ereignis muss als erstes deine Abfrage an die Datenbank per SQL oder db.execute gesendet werden. Ist kein where-Ereignis vorhanden, kannst du ein neuen Eintrag (Termin) hinzufügen lassen. Ist eine Termin vorhanden, kannst die diese Information in die ToolTipText-Eigenschaft eintragen lassen.

Gruß ANI


----------



## ANI (27. März 2008)

hier mal ein kurzer Ausschnitt:

Me.Caption = Me.Calendar1.Day & "." & Me.Calendar1.Month & "." & Me.Calendar1.Year

Somit wird bei jedem Klick-Ereignis der ausgewählte Tag in der Titelzeile der Form angezeigt.


----------

